# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  طـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز ؟؟؟؟؟؟

## أميرة قوس النصر

طز
كلمة تركية و معناها الملح ...



و يروى أن الحكومة العثمانية كانت تفرض ضرائب على التجار ..


في جميع البضائع باستثناء (الملح) ..


فكان التجار العرب إذا مروا من عند المفتشين الأتراك يقولون لهم (طـز) !


أي لا يوجد معنا إلا ملح (والملح كما قلنا لم تكن عليه ضرائب) ..
وشيئا فشيئا صار التجار يقولونها بهدف السخرية من المفتشين الأتراك ..


وهكذا أصبحت هذه الكلمة تعني معنى سيئاً ..


بينما هي في الأصل ليست إلا بمعنى (ملح) !!!

وبالتالي الأكل بدون طز ماإلو طعمة

طز بالأكل إذا ما في طز ,,,,,

----------


## غسان

_

_

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

مشكوره مها...........اول مرة بعرف انو كلمه "طـــــز" الها فايده...

----------


## saousana

: :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

مرة عربي بحكي لتركي في بين العرب والاتراك خبز وملح بحكيله التركي بتعرف شو معنى ملح بالتركي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  swalifhom

----------


## آلجوري

*مها عيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــب*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

ههههههههههههه

حلوة بس انا قرأتها زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ...

ونزلتها على المنتدى .... وحد حذفها الي... قال شو عيب ...... بس يالله اللي عندو وسطة بينزل اي شي ...
 :Bl (35): 
انا نسيت مين اللي حذفها ... بس متذكر انها بنت ...... اخ لو اتذكر

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة بس انا قرأتها زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ...
> 
> ونزلتها على المنتدى .... وحد حذفها الي... قال شو عيب ...... بس يالله اللي عندو وسطة بينزل اي شي ...
> 
> انا نسيت مين اللي حذفها ... بس متذكر انها بنت ...... اخ لو اتذكر


*الدنيا هيكيا شطناوي ... خيار وفؤؤؤؤس ..

شو أول حرف من اسم البنت ؟؟ مها ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

والله مش متذكر مين هي .... عنجد .. بنسى الاسماء انا بسرعه...

----------


## شذى الياسمين

شكرااااااااااااااا كتييييييييييييييييييييير يا ميمي ع هالمعلومة الحلوة متلك يا عسل انتي و فعلا انه الاكل بدون طز ما اله طعمة بس كثرته بترفع الضغط 
كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييير رائعة مشاركتك و هاد اول مشاركة الي في المنتدى و مشاركتك اول شي بقراءه يسلموا ايديكي يا ميمي 
شذى الياسمين

----------


## حلم حياتي

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة بس انا قرأتها زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ...
> 
> ونزلتها على المنتدى .... وحد حذفها الي... قال شو عيب ...... بس يالله اللي عندو وسطة بينزل اي شي ...
> 
> انا نسيت مين اللي حذفها ... بس متذكر انها بنت ...... اخ لو اتذكر


*
خيرها بغيرها
*

----------


## mylife079

*صار بيننا خبز وطز

شكرا مها*
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

ما عجبني البوست :Bl (14): 
وشكرا

----------


## Paradise

حتى لو بضل كلمة مو حلوة

شكرا مها

----------


## احساس المطر

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة بس انا قرأتها زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ...
> 
> ونزلتها على المنتدى .... وحد حذفها الي... قال شو عيب ...... بس يالله اللي عندو وسطة بينزل اي شي ...
> 
> انا نسيت مين اللي حذفها ... بس متذكر انها بنت ...... اخ لو اتذكر


 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  انا يالي حذفته :Cry2: 

مو واسطه ولا شي .. اداره..بدك اشطب بوست للاداره ... :Bl (35):  :Icon31: 

ما بجوز

يسلمو مها :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

طز... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه والله سوالفك سوالف يا مها ، وانا بقوووووول ليش الطز بترفع الضغط عند بعض الناس 

شتقنالك وليييي*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

لسناأتراكا , فنحن بني العرب , لا نحبذها إطلاقا .

----------

